# Ash Question



## Treecutr (Feb 2, 2010)

I have done a lot of Ash trees this past summer and fall. The one thing I have noticed in EVERY one of them is the blood like grain color you see here. Is this common? First time I noticed it I was bucking some up on the ground and started seeing bright red chips flying off saw, I thought I cut myself and didn't realize it. LOL Just curious, god I love splitting Ash. So EASY


View attachment 123858


View attachment 123859


----------



## BigE (Feb 2, 2010)

I think what you are seeing might be some sort of mold or fungi.

Yep, ain't it great to split a nice piece of ash?
(sorry, had to go there).


----------



## Treecutr (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, I knew someone would go there. Seems odd though a LOT of the ASh trees I did were like this, not all, but a lot.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 2, 2010)

I've seen that in Boxelder but not in Ash.


----------



## lync (Feb 2, 2010)

Your right its boxelder AKA maple-ash


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 3, 2010)

On first sight, the bark of a boxelder and its opposite branching make it easily mistakable for ash. That red stain inside tells me it's boxelder.

If no leaves, the buds/leaf scars may be used to differentiate boxelder from ash.

Also look at the end grain of your bucked logs. If it has an amoeba-shaped darker stain at the core, that's another tell for boxelder. This is known boxelder I cut last year (frozen):


----------



## WSTREE (Feb 4, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> I have done a lot of Ash trees this past summer and fall. The one thing I have noticed in EVERY one of them is the blood like grain color you see here. Is this common? First time I noticed it I was bucking some up on the ground and started seeing bright red chips flying off saw, I thought I cut myself and didn't realize it. LOL Just curious, god I love splitting Ash. So EASY
> 
> 
> View attachment 123858
> ...



boxelder


----------



## TreeandLand (Feb 13, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> On first sight, the bark of a boxelder and its opposite branching make it easily mistakable for ash. That red stain inside tells me it's boxelder.
> 
> If no leaves, the buds/leaf scars may be used to differentiate boxelder from ash.
> 
> Also look at the end grain of your bucked logs. If it has an amoeba-shaped darker stain at the core, that's another tell for boxelder. This is known boxelder I cut last year (frozen):



I climbed an removed a boxelder last summer, and found it tricky to stand in with my spurs while cutting, because the trunk had a lot of curves. Anyone else had this problem? Fortunately there was an oak close by and I tied into it about 15 feet above where I was working which gave me the stability I needed.


----------



## Stihl066 (Mar 21, 2010)

that is not ash, of any sort. its boxelder. acer negundo. from the maple family. not at all related to ash. its a junk wood, burns like paper. and its a junk tree, messy, and unsightly.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ash also draws a little red bug. I cut several a year becouse the bug ends up in the ho house.My sinus and alergy kick in high gear when its run through the chipper.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 21, 2010)

oooops!!!! I meant to type box elder!!!!!! MY BAD!!!:jawdrop:


----------

